# CSV for South Africa



## santosh.thatte (Jul 8, 2016)

Dear All

I have applied or Critical Skill Visa for South Africa on 10.10.2016 through VFS Pune . Still there is no outcome from South African Consulate, Mumbai.

But I have come to know that they are asking for resignation letter from the Indian Employer as one of the requirement for getting the critical skill visa approved, this information is no where mentioned on the DHA site - Department of Home Affairs - Critical Skills Visa

In Mumbai SA consulate the visa is getting out rightly rejected by giving this reason.

I have not submitted resignation letter with a fact that it is no where mentioned of the same and secondly how a person can quit his current job if he is not got CSV to go to SA and search for the job. Rest of the papers were correct, verified and accepted by VFSand send the same to SAConsulate in Mumbai I have got the reference number for the same.

I request to let me know have anybody got the visa recently without providing resignation letter and lastly what could be my chances of getting the visa in these circumstances.

Waiting for the feedback from your side.

With Best Regards,
Santosh Thatte


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

santosh.thatte said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have applied or Critical Skill Visa for South Africa on 10.10.2016 through VFS Pune . Still there is no outcome from South African Consulate, Mumbai.
> 
> ...


Well, in my opinion, I don't think you are required to provide a resignation letter.
Why don't you speak to some professional immigration lawyer about this?


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

santosh.thatte said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have applied or Critical Skill Visa for South Africa on 10.10.2016 through VFS Pune . Still there is no outcome from South African Consulate, Mumbai.
> 
> ...


Hi Santosh,

I also don't think you should be required to submit your resignation letter, especially while applying for 1-year CSV w/o job offer. I got my visa in Mat this year (had applied in Dec last year), and that time they did not ask for it. Is this some new process that has been introduced? Can someone else on this forum who has recently got/applied for CSV from Mumbai consulate please reply to this email, so that we all can be aware if there are any changes in the CSV process?

-RevK


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

\March this year...


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Santosh ..one of us should call embassy to know exactly about resignation letter.
Kindly lets us know if any one got CSV in October month.
Help us to know more abt this.
Thanks
Srini


----------



## santosh.thatte (Jul 8, 2016)

Dear All

If The South African Consulate , Mumbai are rejecting Critical Skill Visas for the reasons which are out of the current context then we should bring this matter to the notice of South African President Mr Jacob Zuma below are the details by which we can connect with him and write to him of the injustice done by South African Consulate in Mumbai for Critical Skill Visa

Private Office of President Jacob Zuma
Deputy Director General and Acting Spokesperson
Dr Bongani Ngqulunga
Telephone: (Union Buildings)
012 300 5469
Mobile:
082 308 9373
E-mail:
[email protected]

Hope this serves the purpose.

Regards,
Santosh Thatte


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

Also do call/write to the Embassy in Delhi, cause all of the CSV applications are sent to Delhi.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

That's nonsense. You don't need to show either a letter of resignation or a job offer letter


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> That's nonsense. You don't need to show either a letter of resignation or a job offer letter


What should be his recourse?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Submit the application without it


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Santosh,

Did you got a chance to speak to Mumbai Or Delhi consulate regarding your visa rejection. And you are absolutely correct there is no mention of Resignation paper for RSA CSV process. Who will give resignation without having RSA CSV in hand... this is totally nonsense... Please do let us know what is the outcome so that we can act accordingly. 

thanks


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

hi brijesh
did you get CSV? 
when?
processing time?
embassy?
thanks


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

sri sri said:


> hi brijesh
> did you get CSV?
> when?
> processing time?
> ...


Hi Sri,

Not yet yaar.. mine is in beginning phase still lot of time is there... ... but i have discussed with my agent and had a look at in DHA site there is no where mention of resignation letter from your current employer while submitting rsa csv....Because there are some cases where person having CSV don't even go to RSA and keep applying the job from their home country so for them it doesn't make a sense to resign from their current job.... Anyway i am looking forward for the answers to this post... ....


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Guys

Is anyone aware of the latest on processing times for CSV from Mumbai consultate.Are there any system issues. I applied on Sep 6 with all the relevant documentation.Its been close to 2 months and the status at VFS Global hasnt changed as yet .

If anyone can share their experience it would help a lot

Regards
Prashant


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

It really does pi$$ me off with all of the needless and useless questions - double posted in many cases - by Indians.

What makes your nationality so important here?

How about you all stop wobbling your f**ing heads and behave like reasonable people? Then....you may find that you'll get some help


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

brijesh.gowda said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> Not yet yaar.. mine is in beginning phase still lot of time is there... ... but i have discussed with my agent and had a look at in DHA site there is no where mention of resignation letter from your current employer while submitting rsa csv....Because there are some cases where person having CSV don't even go to RSA and keep applying the job from their home country so for them it doesn't make a sense to resign from their current job.... Anyway i am looking forward for the answers to this post... ....


Hi,
This is indeed a new trend started by VFS. True it's not mentioned ANYWHERE on the website but when I submitted mine he asked me for the previous company resignation letter, however since in the "éxperience" letter it mentioned my tenure of work at the previous company so it worked out to be fine, since it implied that I have indeed resigned from my previous company.
But this is something really strange VFS has started.

In case someone hasn't resigned I recommend supplying a copy of the VFS website or a letter from VFS/Consulate confirming that in your particular case it's not necessary.

Also, something which they don't mention clearly is that for a CSV application WITH a job offer, you don't need to submit Proof of Funds or Bankstatement, since your hiring company would be taking care of and mentioning in the guarantee letter.
However there is no harm in supplying the proof of funds, but EACH page needs to signed and STAMPED in a large font and should clearly mention the bank name like SBI or ICICI etc.


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

santosh.thatte said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have applied or Critical Skill Visa for South Africa on 10.10.2016 through VFS Pune . Still there is no outcome from South African Consulate, Mumbai.
> 
> ...


Hi,
This is indeed a new trend started by VFS. True it's not mentioned ANYWHERE on the website but when I submitted mine he asked me for the previous company resignation letter, however since in the "éxperience" letter it mentioned my tenure of work at the previous company so it worked out to be fine, since it implied that I have indeed resigned from my previous company.
But this is something really strange VFS has started.

In case someone hasn't resigned I recommend supplying a copy of the VFS website or a letter from VFS/Consulate confirming that in your particular case it's not necessary.

Also, something which they don't mention clearly is that for a CSV application WITH a job offer, you don't need to submit Proof of Funds or Bankstatement, since your hiring company would be taking care of and mentioning in the guarantee letter.
However there is no harm in supplying the proof of funds, but EACH page needs to signed and STAMPED in a large font and should clearly mention the bank name like SBI or ICICI etc.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Husain999 said:


> Also, something which they don't mention clearly is that for a CSV application WITH a job offer, you don't need to submit Proof of Funds or Bankstatement, since your hiring company would be taking care of and mentioning in the guarantee letter.
> However there is no harm in supplying the proof of funds, but EACH page needs to signed and STAMPED in a large font and should clearly mention the bank name like SBI or ICICI etc.


Irrespective of a job offer, it is still a requirement to show funds to support your application. Any application made without providing bank statements is very likely to be declined.


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Irrespective of a job offer, it is still a requirement to show funds to support your application. Any application made without providing bank statements is very likely to be declined.


Agreed. I was surprised by the VFS representatives reply to my application when I submitted the same.


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted my CSV at VFS Delhi. They asked me for the original SAQA, IITPSA Letter and certificate which they stapled with my passport and said it will be returned along with the passport. Ealrlier, this was not case.
Also, Please ensure to show bank balance of 1 lac and above with all the previous employers appointment and relieving. Just try producing as much supportive document you can. I am not sure of the resignation letter which is also required to be attached, but I haven't attached as I cannot resign without CSV. VFS will instruct for any missing document.
Fingers crossed now


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

aliimran20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my CSV at VFS Delhi. They asked me for the original SAQA, IITPSA Letter and certificate which they stapled with my passport and said it will be returned along with the passport. Ealrlier, this was not case.
> Also, Please ensure to show bank balance of 1 lac and above with all the previous employers appointment and relieving. Just try producing as much supportive document you can. I am not sure of the resignation letter which is also required to be attached, but I haven't attached as I cannot resign without CSV. VFS will instruct for any missing document.
> Fingers crossed now


Thanks for the heads up.
This new process of stapling is so strange. Clearly each VFS consulate operates in it own way.
Also the 1Lakh balance is new news.

Did you submit with a job offer?


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

Husain999 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> This new process of stapling is so strange. Clearly each VFS consulate operates in it own way.
> Also the 1Lakh balance is new news.
> 
> Did you submit with a job offer?



And to think of it, not sure if they are allowed to staple anything to a passport, cause its a Govt of India property, it cannot be tampered with.


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

I have applied on1st Sep 2016 from VFS Pune. Currently it is showing application received only. 

I don't know is there any way to find more about statuses. 

About resignation letter, I think its only required if you have valid ICT and still applying for CSV. They may also ask for NOC from company if resignation is not there. 



Thanks


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

*csv processing time*



Sudhir _1986 said:


> I have applied on1st Sep 2016 from VFS Pune. Currently it is showing application received only.
> 
> I don't know is there any way to find more about statuses.
> 
> ...


hi sudir
I applied in mid of sep
Augest application are processing as far i know.. One of the forum member update avilable in vfs site:
r #.	Remark	Remark Date
1.	ORIGINAL COUNCIL SKILLS CONFIRMATION INFORMED APPLICANT ON 24 NOV 2016	11/24/2016 11:09:43 AM

But i dint understand about that message weather its approved or dined or any further doccument needed.
share me your application first 6 numeric numbers

thanks
srini


----------



## itsrajatm (Jun 22, 2014)

Resignation letter is not required and currently they are processing Aug, Sept and Oct applications. Priority is August.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks itsrajatm


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

itsrajatm said:


> Resignation letter is not required and currently they are processing Aug, Sept and Oct applications. Priority is August.


Thanks Itsrajatm


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

*critical skill visa*



itsrajatm said:


> Resignation letter is not required and currently they are processing Aug, Sept and Oct applications. Priority is August.


Hi
which date you applied for CSV, and when did you get the out come .
I think there wont be any problem like quota permit.

thanks


----------



## itsrajatm (Jun 22, 2014)

applied in first week of August, got visa on last Thursday..pretty much took 3.5 months


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Guys, I can see my status has changed to proceed and ready for collection. I had applied on 31st Aug 16. Today when I called them they said most of the applications will be done by coming Monday or Tuesday.
I will go tomorrow for collection 
Thanks guys


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Sudhir _1986 said:


> Hi Guys, I can see my status has changed to proceed and ready for collection. I had applied on 31st Aug 16. Today when I called them they said most of the applications will be done by coming Monday or Tuesday.
> I will go tomorrow for collection
> Thanks guys


Congratulations. Let us know the outcome too!


----------



## globetrotter1984 (Nov 17, 2016)

*Letter*



Sudhir _1986 said:


> Hi Guys, I can see my status has changed to proceed and ready for collection. I had applied on 31st Aug 16. Today when I called them they said most of the applications will be done by coming Monday or Tuesday.
> I will go tomorrow for collection
> Thanks guys


Hi Santosh,

Congratulations. Did you also provide any motivation letter/follow up letter with VFS/ Embassy?


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

globetrotter1984 said:


> Sudhir _1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, I can see my status has changed to proceed and ready for collection. I had applied on 31st Aug 16. Today when I called them they said most of the applications will be done by coming Monday or Tuesday.
> ...


I had submitted motivation letter at the time of submission. No follow up letter.


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

hi sudhir 
whats the outcome? applied in mumbai or delhi?


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

*csv out come*



Sudhir _1986 said:


> I had submitted motivation letter at the time of submission. No follow up letter.


hi 
got passport to hand?
what the outcome and which embassy you applied?

kindly reply me asap
srinin


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

sri sri said:


> Sudhir _1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I had submitted motivation letter at the time of submission. No follow up letter.
> ...


I had applied from Mumbai, Passport sent to my home , and outcome is not good, it's rejected, I have still not gone through the whole letter as I am in office :disappointed:


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Sudhir _1986 said:


> I had applied from Mumbai, Passport sent to my home , and outcome is not good, it's rejected, I have still not gone through the whole letter as I am in office :disappointed:


Sorry to hear that Sudhir. But do let us know the reason of rejection possibly with a screenshot of the letter?
You can also go for an appeal, but depends on the reason for rejection.


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

CSVindia said:


> Sudhir _1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I had applied from Mumbai, Passport sent to my home
> ...


I got the letter, Rejected with reason " IT qualification is not evaluated by SAQA".

Not sure what it means. I have SAQA, for my Graduation (Bcom) and Diploma In Management Studies ". 
I have 10 days to reply.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

You applied for Critical Skill under IT. But you didn't get any of your IT certification evaluated by SAQA. Like your degree in engineering or technical education etc?


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

CSVindia said:


> You applied for Critical Skill under IT. But you didn't get any of your IT certification evaluated by SAQA. Like your degree in engineering or technical education etc?


I don't have any, I am commerce graduate, I have learned from my experience, I am working as Project manager. Not sure what qualification they are talking about. I have two degrees that are evaluated by SAQA.
People with Mining engineering also are in IT with no IT qualifications.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Alright not sure, maybe the experts will advice.
I just feel there is a mismatch between the skill you are applying to and the qualifications you possess


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Please suggest any visa consultant or agent who can help me here. Thanks


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

There are many in SA if you just google


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

CSVindia said:


> There are many in SA if you just google


Will they help me? As I visa applied in India...


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Do we need to get evaluate ISTQB certificate from SAQA? Its international certificate and same can be given from anywhere including SA. 

Do we need evaluation from SAQA for international certificates? Even if it is recognized in SA. Its same across the world


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Submit the application without it


Hi,
This is unfortunately happening. Anyone ever heard of this?
LegalMAn?

Whom should we speak to in DHA about this please? 
Any email ids we can write to?


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

MODS please can the above post be deleted immediately?


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

1326170 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> This new process of stapling is so strange. Clearly each VFS consulate operates in it own way.
> Also the 1Lakh balance is new news.
> 
> Did you submit with a job offer?


No, I submitted without job offer and have not resigned while submission


----------



## globetrotter1984 (Nov 17, 2016)

Guys - Latest processing dates? Last I heard was 10 Oct application was processed


----------



## sathya08 (Dec 13, 2016)

*CSV status*

Dear Santosh,

Today I went to VFS Bangalore and they sent me back asking for resignation/relieving letter from my current employer.
Did you submit with offer or without job offer? 
Did you get to know your status?



regards
sathya


santosh.thatte said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have applied or Critical Skill Visa for South Africa on 10.10.2016 through VFS Pune . Still there is no outcome from South African Consulate, Mumbai.
> 
> ...


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

sathya08 said:


> Dear Santosh,
> 
> Today I went to VFS Bangalore and they sent me back asking for resignation/relieving letter from my current employer.
> Did you submit with offer or without job offer?
> ...


LegalMAn please can you assist us here?


----------



## Srihith (Dec 7, 2016)

*CSV Rejected*

My CSV Application is rejected stating that "Applicant Must register with relevant professional body " but i have already submitted the IITPSA Membership no and CSA Certificate. i dont understand what else i should submit them.

As i have provided each and every document with job offer, required for the CSV Application.

IIPSA also confirmed me for the professional body.

This is really weird. now i need to appeal again within 10 days.

Time is very limited as holidays in decmber. i am not even getting booking within 10 days and what additional doc i need to prvide them.

Please help me guys, if you have any information.


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear that about the CSV rejection.
Did you attach original letter from IITPSA and membership certificate along with your passport ?
In my case, VFS Delhi asked me to attach in original along with SAQA. My visa is still in process, not sure what will be the outcome.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Srihith said:


> My CSV Application is rejected stating that "Applicant Must register with relevant professional body " but i have already submitted the IITPSA Membership no and CSA Certificate. i dont understand what else i should submit them.
> 
> As i have provided each and every document with job offer, required for the CSV Application.
> 
> ...


Unless they want you to register with ECSA?


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

What is your qualification ? If you education and experience falls under IT, then IITPSA should suffice.
Are you from non IT background but hold IITPSA member ?


----------



## Srihith (Dec 7, 2016)

My Qualification is Mechanical engineer but my all 9 yr of experience is in IT.
Today i got the supporting document from IITPSA for appeal the same. they have provided me letter where they confirmed that i dont need another doc for engineer as i am an IT Professional. IITPSA certificate would be enough. 

Not sure, how this will go.


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

If you had attached IITPSA certificate and CS letter, they should never reject. I think they must have just reviewed your Educational qualification without carefully checking the other supporting documents. They thought there are discrepancy in educational background and relevant exp. I wonder without carefully reviewing the documents, they simply rejected it. You must surely appeal ASAP.
When did you submit your visa application and in which location ?


----------



## Srihith (Dec 7, 2016)

I have applied in south africa on 18th of November and got the result yesterday.
yesterday itself i communicated with IITPSA and they have given two more supporting document, explaing my qualification and experience as you said.

Today itself i went to vfs with Premium Launge and i appealed the same.

Hope this time they will review the doc carefully.

I heard appeal takes lot of time. they dont have any timeline.. that is my main concern now.


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

All the best to you! I am sure it's a mistake on their end and they will surely approve your Visa this time. Please post the appeal outcome, when you have.
Are you into software or IT Infra services there is SA ?


----------



## Srihith (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you so much..

I am into software in SA and surely i will let you know.. thank you for the req info.

I also got the confident this time. hope everything will be sorted out.


----------



## sathya08 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Srihit ,

Would you let me know more details about the supporting document from IITPSA, I am also in similar situation like where I am applying for CSV from india, I am thinking of providing these additional documents as well along with other required docs, 

Kindly assist

regards
sathya



Srihith said:


> My Qualification is Mechanical engineer but my all 9 yr of experience is in IT.
> Today i got the supporting document from IITPSA for appeal the same. they have provided me letter where they confirmed that i dont need another doc for engineer as i am an IT Professional. IITPSA certificate would be enough.
> 
> Not sure, how this will go.


----------



## Srihith (Dec 7, 2016)

hi,

you need to email to IIPSA for the supporting documents. they will provide you one of generic letter on behalf of you, explaining non exclusive engineer and you are qualified for the CSV.

please explain to IITPSA for your qualification anf IT experience so that they can help you out.

All the best!!


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Guys, How to track appeal, Pune VFS didn't give any reference number. Just stamped copy of rejection letter as received and gave to me. Thanks


----------



## Srihith (Dec 7, 2016)

Sudhir _1986 said:


> Hi Guys, How to track appeal, Pune VFS didn't give any reference number. Just stamped copy of rejection letter as received and gave to me. Thanks



VFS must provide you reference number. based on that you can track status online.

I think you should contact them again and asked for it. or if your previous reference number is linked with the appeal.

Confirm with them.


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Srihith said:


> Sudhir _1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, How to track appeal, Pune VFS didn't give any reference number. Just stamped copy of rejection letter as received and gave to me. Thanks
> ...


I asked them, they said they don't provide anything for appeal. Its not with them, anyone got reference number for appeal?


----------



## Srihith (Dec 7, 2016)

Sudhir _1986 said:


> I asked them, they said they don't provide anything for appeal. Its not with them, anyone got reference number for appeal?


i got the reference number but i have appeal in SA only.


did you pay fee again for the appeal? i have paid fee, same amount wat i paid first time.


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Srihith said:


> Sudhir _1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I asked them, they said they don't provide anything for appeal. Its not with them, anyone got reference number for appeal?
> ...


No, they did not ask for any money, just application with supporting documents . Anyone applied for appeal from India?


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

*CSV rejected*

Hi All,

My CSV has been rejected today with the reasons mentioned that "No proof of accommodation during the stay". I remember that I mentioned my friends name, address and contact number who reside in SA as it asked about my stay in the application form.
In the application form, it was not mentioned anywhere or anywhere in the website that I also need to attach any supporting docs. Lately, I have been hearing that many of the applicants Visa is being rejected. Not sure, what to do. Appeal process doesn't have a timeline and even if I re-apply, no sure if they would still reject.
Please help.

Regards,
Imran


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

aliimran20 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CSV has been rejected today with the reasons mentioned that "No proof of accommodation during the stay". I remember that I mentioned my friends name, address and contact number who reside in SA as it asked about my stay in the application form.
> In the application form, it was not mentioned anywhere or anywhere in the website that I also need to attach any supporting docs. Lately, I have been hearing that many of the applicants Visa is being rejected. Not sure, what to do. Appeal process doesn't have a timeline and even if I re-apply, no sure if they would still reject.
> ...


Sorry to hear about this.
This is just ridiculous. They come up with new reasons every time. 
When did you apply?


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

I applied in 1st week of Nov, and got the outcome on 21st Dec... It was quick, but the outcome is disappointing.... Not sure what to do now.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

aliimran20 said:


> I applied in 1st week of Nov, and got the outcome on 21st Dec... It was quick, but the outcome is disappointing.... Not sure what to do now.


Was yours with Job offer?
Do you have an immigration lawyer to help you out?


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Without job offer.
No, I don't have any immigration lawyer. Moreover, not sure if they can be of any help ?


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

aliimran20 said:


> Without job offer.
> No, I don't have any immigration lawyer. Moreover, not sure if they can be of any help ?


Well I've 'heard' good immigration lawyers, instead of an appeal, will directly write to DHA in SA, and submit a scanned copy of your application pack for a review. DHA will then instruct Mumbai to reverse the judgement


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

applied in mumbai?
what is the reason for rejection?


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

CSVindia said:


> Well I've 'heard' good immigration lawyers, instead of an appeal, will directly write to DHA in SA, and submit a scanned copy of your application pack for a review. DHA will then instruct Mumbai to reverse the judgement


Whom to write in DHA, any email id you could provide ?
I applied in VFS Delhi


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

aliimran20 said:


> Whom to write in DHA, any email id you could provide ?
> I applied in VFS Delhi


Not that I know of, but if I do will surely write to you.


----------



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello Srihith, CSV India

I have the same issue, I am qualified in B.E instrumentation and control but having total experience of 5 years in IT. Please advise what supporting docs I should get from IITPSA. Srihith please let me know if have received your csv

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shri-SA (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,

Has anyone received CSV in Jan'17?


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi guys. 
I've followed the posts on this thread and it seems like most applications from India are in the software field.
Do you know of someone who's got a CSV under 'Corporate General Manager'?
Good luck withe everyone's applications!


----------



## Deba31 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I applied my CSV on 16th January,2017. I also faced the same issues. My application pack for CSV was prepared by New World Immigration, Capetown. They, as well as the vfs website never mentioned that , You need to submit release letter from your ex employees. But I was asked in the VFS center bangalore to submit those letters. Luckily I took those letters with me, hence submitted.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Deba31 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied my CSV on 16th January,2017. I also faced the same issues. My application pack for CSV was prepared by New World Immigration, Capetown. They, as well as the vfs website never mentioned that , You need to submit release letter from your ex employees. But I was asked in the VFS center bangalore to submit those letters. Luckily I took those letters with me, hence submitted.


Did you ask them why is it not mentioned on the website?


----------



## Deba31 (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes, I did ask them. They said it's mentioned in the website. But I have gone through the site million times, but trust me,its not mentioned any where. So, I thought it's useless to argue with them.

Do you have any idea, how may days does it takes to get the visa? Though if you check the FAQS in VFS site, its mentioned 5-7 working days and some where it's mentioned it takes 60 days. So any idea ?


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

5-7 is a long short

I've noticed with Job offer it can be about 45days to 60days
Without may be about 3months

Some have submitted an urgency letter and have got it successfully before 60 days


----------



## Deba31 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks. Actually I had CSV previously. But my company created issues after I switched to a new company. Hence I had to come back to India to re apply.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Deba31 said:


> Thanks. Actually I had CSV previously. But my company created issues after I switched to a new company. Hence I had to come back to India to re apply.


If you switch don't you have to notify at DHA and submit all documents in SA


----------



## Deba31 (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes. You have to apply for change of condition where your previous company name mentioned your visa will be changed to new company name. In this process, they call your previous company to verify, if they are happy with you moving out of the company.


----------



## Shri-SA (Jan 16, 2017)

Deba31 said:


> Yes. You have to apply for change of condition where your previous company name mentioned your visa will be changed to new company name. In this process, they call your previous company to verify, if they are happy with you moving out of the company.


Hi, If you had submitted all the required letters then how could your current firm create issues when you are applying for the change of the condition?.
Also did you resign from your current organisation and submit the resignation acceptance letter before applying for the change of condition or it is not mandatory?

Thanks in advance


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Shri-SA said:


> Hi, If you had submitted all the required letters then how could your current firm create issues when you are applying for the change of the condition?.
> Also did you resign from your current organisation and submit the resignation acceptance letter before applying for the change of condition or it is not mandatory?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can someone please confirm if Relieving letter from present employer is mandatory at the time of application submission for CSV ?


----------



## Shri-SA (Jan 16, 2017)

aliimran20 said:


> Can someone please confirm if Relieving letter from present employer is mandatory at the time of application submission for CSV ?


@aliimran20, if you are applying from India then relieving letter or resignation acceptance letter is mandatory to be submitted. Plz note that it is not mentioned on the website however if you submit your application without the letter then your application will be rejected.


----------



## crazyrohit44 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi,

Did you receive the CSV finally?


----------



## ps2208 (Feb 14, 2017)

Srihith said:


> Thank you so much..
> 
> I am into software in SA and surely i will let you know.. thank you for the req info.
> 
> I also got the confident this time. hope everything will be sorted out.


did you receive your CSV?


----------



## ps2208 (Feb 14, 2017)

aliimran20 said:


> Sorry to hear that about the CSV rejection.
> Did you attach original letter from IITPSA and membership certificate along with your passport ?
> In my case, VFS Delhi asked me to attach in original along with SAQA. My visa is still in process, not sure what will be the outcome.


did u get ur visa?


----------



## sandy1211 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi planning to apply for South Africa Critical skill visa ... And am into IT as an senior test engineer... Can any tell me how soon can we get job there and how could are the opportunities.. and how soon could I get an visa ... Is Australia PR better than SA CSV please suggest ....


----------

